# What lure to use for muskies in acton lake



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes there are muskie there two kinds to be exact. Muskellunge
and tiger muskie plus other kinds of fish what lure can i use 
and line


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

trailbreaker said:


> Yes there are muskie there two kinds to be exact. Muskellunge
> and tiger muskie plus other kinds of fish what lure can i use
> and line


Sucker , yes I'd use a sucker


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

This site even says there are muskie there
https://gofishohio.com/ohio-fishing-information/acton-lake-sw-ohio/


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> This site even says there are muskie there
> https://gofishohio.com/ohio-fishing-information/acton-lake-sw-ohio/


Hes not calling u a sucker. Hes telling u to use suckers for bait.....


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Muskie the fish of a thousand cast.....and at Acton it could be a million cast


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Its possible they are in Acton but it is not stocked like other Ohio lakes. Standard Muskie tackle and lures should work if they are. Maybe downsize a bit. Good luck.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hes not calling u a sucker. Hes telling u to use suckers for bait.....


I know that... i even told House yesterday at the get together at townemall in middletown muskies are in there he was shocked


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Tom 513 said:


> Muskie the fish of a thousand cast.....and at Acton it could be a million cast


or a couple sticks of dynamite. (and your chances are still not good.)

Seriously, if they're not being stocked, how are there any in there?


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> I know that... i even told House yesterday at the get together at townemall in middletown muskies are in there he was shocked


No, I was shocked that you made it past mall security


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Very funny... it was good finally meeting kurt


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

cincinnati said:


> or a couple sticks of dynamite. (and your chances are still not good.)
> 
> Seriously, if they're not being stocked, how are there any in there?


A friend told me


----------



## underwater_watkins (Oct 2, 2017)

My dad and grandpa both have tiger muskies on their wall from Acton. But, they caught them in the early 80's. From what I understand, no muskies have been stocked in the lake since the mid-late 80's. CC is a great place to catch muskie, and I have heard that people still hook into them at Cowan every now and then.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

underwater_watkins said:


> From what I understand, no muskies have been stocked in the lake since the mid-late 80's.


This is my information, as well. Hybrid ("tiger") muskies are sterile, so there is no chance of reproduction. Since they only live 12-14 years in this part of the world, any that the state introduced into Acton would have expired 15+ years ago.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I talked to a ranger they was going to put wipers in sterile as well... guess that didn't happen


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

T.v. the wolves are gone from Acton.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

wonder if they are in the ohio river


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

50 inch Muskies have be caught in the Ohio, yes Alum Creek is one source


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

trailbreaker said:


> wonder if they are in the ohio river


For your reading pleasure. Note my .02 cents of "wisdom" included.

http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/board/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=24033

Need to see pics of those 50's before I'm buying into that story, though.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Any place that has been stocked with muskies that has an open spillway (Cowan, East Fork, Alum) could be a source for the fish in the Ohio ( and anywhere inbetween). All roads, or waterways, lead to the Ohio eventually. After 11-12 yrs of stocking I would imagine that there are several places that new state records are calling Home.


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

muskie. let me tell you about muskie. odnr deposits 1350 muskie in cc each month at the north end of cc. they get huge. 5 ft. i have seen them swim their figure eights like ice skate ballernias. then swim off. they are huge. good luck on catching them. if i catch them then i will eat them. sob's plenty of them in the north 73 of caesar creek. catch em. good luck on that. scarred crappies are hard to catch because of muskies.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Yo, Johnny. The ODNR stocks CC once a year. Have been since 2008. Approx 1 per acre of water. In 2015, they double stocked them (why I don't know).

https://apps.ohiodnr.gov/MuskieLog/stocking.aspx

Yup, they get big. Should be some state records out there by now. But they have nothing to do with crappie not biting. Everything that swims in the lake gets eaten by something else. Muskies are at the top but there isn't enough of them to make a dent in the crappie, saugeye or other gamefish populations. The Muskies don't naturally reproduce, or do so in a very small way, in CC. The gamefish breed like rabbits and constantly replenish themselves.

Glad you like to eat Muskies. Me, I catch and release for them to get bigger. But remember, it's only per day that you can keep. 

The crappie bite should be on big time this weekend with the water temp dropping. Hope you limit out on them.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Where at north 73


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

trailbreaker said:


> Where at north 73


Don't think I'm giving away any secret if I tell you that the "73 cove," just south of the overpass, is EVERYBODY'S hot spot. Some times it's so busy, you have to take a number & wait your turn just to get in there.

Can't wait for pics of johnnywalleye's 5'-er!!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

You better hurry and pick a lure  if you want to get a muskie from Acton.
I'd suggest a mid size crank/jerk bait like a husky-jerk or x-rap, if nothing else you might catch a Nice Saugeye and tonight might be perfect  .
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a swim bait


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Late 70 early 80's we caught a number of nice musky at acton lake using suckers for bait. Maybe 1 fish per 8 hours. Tried in the early 90s but no luck,, Not sure Acton still holds musky


----------

